# Weird things your dogs like



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Lilo tends to like some really weird things that make me laugh. Bubble bath products is an example... she's obsessed! Whenever I have a bath, she sits by the bathroom door and cries the whole time. My boyfriend finds it funny so sometimes opens the door for her and she cries and jumps like crazy trying to get in the bath! And I know she's not crying to see me because she carries on crying by the bath for a long while after I'm done and out of the bathroom. lol

Mint is another one. It's not that weird, but the extent at which she loves mint is weird. lol She goes crazy for chewing gum she finds on the ground outside (GROSS). When we brush our teeth she goes mental, trying to lick our lips. She follows me everywhere if I'm drinking a peppermint tea and cries. Actually this is one of the ways we managed to make her walk on the leash. It was completely accidental... I bought a peppermint tea at the park cafe during a walk and the smell did the trick. :lol:

So what weird things do your dogs like?


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Haha crazy Lilo! Hope she is doing good  

Honey has a thing for drawers, if there's a drawer open she will try and jump in it! I often say I'm going to make her bed up in a drawer, I bet she would sleep happily!  xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Well I am finding out quickly that Sapphire likes to lick toes.....even in the middle of the night. Not once has Lady or Prince licked my toes yet somehow Sapphire is a toe licking machine!


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

Milo is obsessed with bras! I have no idea where or how he manages to find them, but I'm forever chasing after him whilst he drags them round the house! SO annoying!


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

Every dog i have ever pet sat, loves coffee. I don't give it too them but they always try to drink from my cup. Even the little puppy i have been watching likes to try and lick my coffee. Habby whines while i drink my coffee in the morning but stops after i've done drinking it and tries to lick around the outside of the cup.


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Lilo tends to like some really weird things that make me laugh. Bubble bath products is an example... she's obsessed! Whenever I have a bath, she sits by the bathroom door and cries the whole time. My boyfriend finds it funny so sometimes opens the door for her and she cries and jumps like crazy trying to get in the bath! And I know she's not crying to see me because she carries on crying by the bath for a long while after I'm done and out of the bathroom. lol
> 
> Mint is another one. It's not that weird, but the extent at which she loves mint is weird. lol She goes crazy for chewing gum she finds on the ground outside (GROSS). When we brush our teeth she goes mental, trying to lick our lips. She follows me everywhere if I'm drinking a peppermint tea and cries. Actually this is one of the ways we managed to make her walk on the leash. It was completely accidental... I bought a peppermint tea at the park cafe during a walk and the smell did the trick. :lol:
> 
> So what weird things do your dogs like?


Jasper likes to lick the ice cream out of the bowl when were done eating it. He also goes crazy for a piece of turkey bacon. He' ll sit there licking his mouth until its done cooking.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Stella likes to eat ipod earphones. Only the Ipod kind. Any other headphones (including other types of earbuds) she leaves alone. But aww man! She even dug into my niece's bag to pull out her headphones and eat them while she was sleeping over! 

Also, pickles. She loves them!


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

3 loves said:


> Jasper likes to lick the ice cream out of the bowl when were done eating it. He also goes crazy for a piece of turkey bacon. He' ll sit there licking his mouth until its done cooking.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He also likes to get as high as he can on a chair. He perches himself behind my head where it's hard to reach him on our recliner.. We have steps for him to get on our bed but when he gets off he slides and then he leeps off.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh Lupita is like Lilo! Peppppperrrrrmint! My husband eats the hard candy peppermint. I can have her outside and when I bring her in it takes her about 10 seconds to realize he has a mint. She goes wild! And don't try a sneak one by her! .


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Delilah loves toilet roll 'rolls'. She knows the sound it makes just as it goes empty and she comes running in the bathroom all exited! If I don't give it to 
her she barks at me, cheeky monkey


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

Josie loves crunchy things. If we're eating chips on the couch, she'll come and sit by us and try to get one! Another thing she does (I'm not sure if all chis do this, but she does it all the time) is if I'm holding her and she sees someone she loves, she'll start stretching and waving her little arms, like she's reaching for them, and she'll push her legs against me and extend her spine so that she's pretty much flying in the air, then as soon as they pick her up, she attacks their face (especially nostrils) with kisses.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Mylo and Willow are obsessed with feet. They also like to try and lick up your nose. I have to stick my shoes somewhere high otherwise they'll lick inside and that usually leads to them trying to eat them too. 

Just thought I should mention that you have to be very careful not to let them get chewing gum because it can contain xylitol which is very toxic to dogs


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

MMS said:


> Stella likes to eat ipod earphones. Only the Ipod kind. Any other headphones (including other types of earbuds) she leaves alone. But aww man! She even dug into my niece's bag to pull out her headphones and eat them while she was sleeping over!
> 
> Also, pickles. She loves them!


Mine chewed my iPod ear phones. Haven't let them near any other type so. Don know if it's iPod specific. Saying that, it was the other half who let them get my earphones not me!!


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Romeo likes to steal Barbie shoes and chew them up. He doesn't chew other things either.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I love how quirky chis are. 



Rach_Honey said:


> Haha crazy Lilo! Hope she is doing good
> 
> Honey has a thing for drawers, if there's a drawer open she will try and jump in it! I often say I'm going to make her bed up in a drawer, I bet she would sleep happily!  xx


How strange, but very cute at the same time. haha Lilo is doing very well and becoming so well behaved. I can't believe she's 6 months old already! 



MMS said:


> Stella likes to eat ipod earphones. Only the Ipod kind. Any other headphones (including other types of earbuds) she leaves alone. But aww man! She even dug into my niece's bag to pull out her headphones and eat them while she was sleeping over!
> 
> Also, pickles. She loves them!


That's dedication. :lol: How peculiar that she only likes ipod earphones! I wonder what's different about them.



Buildthemskywards said:


> Mylo and Willow are obsessed with feet. They also like to try and lick up your nose. I have to stick my shoes somewhere high otherwise they'll lick inside and that usually leads to them trying to eat them too.
> 
> Just thought I should mention that you have to be very careful not to let them get chewing gum because it can contain xylitol which is very toxic to dogs


Oh Lilo is a shoe licker too. We have to hide all our shoes in a chest box or she won't leave them alone.

About the chewing gum/xylitol, I know. I hate it when she finds some on the ground! She keeps finding some in the grass at the park and unfortunately it's not something that we can spot until it's in her mouth. :foxes15: Thankfully she's never swallowed any, I always manage to make her drop it.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie likes to bite rings or any noses on stuffed animals. She likes things that stick out I guess. Oh and she loves digging in blankets, like manically. I'm really glad she got over her book biting phase. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

coco_little_bear said:


> I love how quirky chis are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job you have her well trained. I have the same problem with Mylo picking anything up off the ground. It really annoys me that people think the ground is a bin!


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Odie likes to bite rings or any noses on stuffed animals. She likes things that stick out I guess. Oh and she loves digging in blankets, like manically. I'm really glad she got over her book biting phase.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG Cai does this too! Lol The first toy I got was a little hedgehog. He has been biting the nose on that thing since he first got home 4 months ago. He finally succeeded in ripping it off last week! Lol

The other little thing he does is steal toilet paper right out my hands when I unroll it. He will following me into the bathroom and sit patiently while I use the toilet. When I unroll the toilet paper he moves like lightening to snatch it up. Most of the time I manage to keep it away but sometimes I'm not paying attention and he, literally, catches me with my pants down ☺! Lol When he grabs it, he acts like he has won the lotto. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Odie likes to bite rings or any noses on stuffed animals. She likes things that stick out I guess. Oh and she loves digging in blankets, like manically. I'm really glad she got over her book biting phase.


Lilo digs maniacally in blankets too! I feel like I spend my days telling her to stop. lol She destroyed the embroidery on two duvet covers by doing this. It's our fault though... we used to play a game with Coco where we'd hide a squeaky toy under the blanket and she'd go crazy trying to find it. We tried the same game with Lilo only to discover she took a liking to digging more than actually finding the toy. She's been unstoppable since. :lol:



Buildthemskywards said:


> Good job you have her well trained. I have the same problem with Mylo picking anything up off the ground. It really annoys me that people think the ground is a bin!


Oh I know, so annoying. There are bins absolutely everywhere in our park, but apparently that's still not enough. I love summer, but in a way dog walking during winter is less annoying because the park is deserted and food free. 



Hollowaysal said:


> Delilah loves toilet roll 'rolls'. She knows the sound it makes just as it goes empty and she comes running in the bathroom all exited! If I don't give it to
> her she barks at me, cheeky monkey





Saqqara said:


> The other little thing he does is steal toilet paper right out my hands when I unroll it. He will following me into the bathroom and sit patiently while I use the toilet. When I unroll the toilet paper he moves like lightening to snatch it up. Most of the time I manage to keep it away but sometimes I'm not paying attention and he, literally, catches me with my pants down ☺! Lol When he grabs it, he acts like he has won the lotto. Lol


hahaha Cheeky little things! Lilo is a toilet roll fan too!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Frodo always licks my legs 'dry' when I get out of the shower. The minute he hears me turn off the water, he races down the hall and dives into the shower with me!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Delilah is obsessed with salad. She tries to steal it off my plate, and regularly pinches it out of the guinea pigs pens. She came running in today with something in her mouth that she had stolen, trying to eat it before I could catch her, it was a piece of red cabbage lol. Harley has a bully stick obsession, he gathers them all up and hides them. He is not happy if one of the girls is chewing one, he watches and waits until they leave it and immediately takes it for his 'stash'.


----------



## NinaN (May 13, 2013)

Pixie just loves to chew. Nothing out of the ordinary. But she has an obsession with pine cones. She will dissect them but not swallow a bit. Recently she splattered herself in sequoia resin... and this way I learned that it's yellowish green! And it smells wonderful.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

SarahJG said:


> Frodo always licks my legs 'dry' when I get out of the shower. The minute he hears me turn off the water, he races down the hall and dives into the shower with me!


Coco used to do the same thing!



Wicked Pixie said:


> Delilah is obsessed with salad. She tries to steal it off my plate, and regularly pinches it out of the guinea pigs pens. She came running in today with something in her mouth that she had stolen, trying to eat it before I could catch her, it was a piece of red cabbage lol. Harley has a bully stick obsession, he gathers them all up and hides them. He is not happy if one of the girls is chewing one, he watches and waits until they leave it and immediately takes it for his 'stash'.


hahaha I hadn't seen this post. That's too funny! Cheeky little things!



NinaN said:


> Pixie just loves to chew. Nothing out of the ordinary. But she has an obsession with pine cones. She will dissect them but not swallow a bit. Recently she splattered herself in sequoia resin... and this way I learned that it's yellowish green! And it smells wonderful.


Lilo loves pine cones too and does the same if given the opportunity.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

When I make their cookies, Angel will wait in his spot until they come out of the oven, then sits and stares at them until they are cool enough to eat! Then all day if he hears a "ding" sound, like a timer, he comes running to see if it is for him!


----------



## StellasParents (Sep 15, 2013)

Our Stella eats earplugs. She doesn't eat anything else off the floor or really even chew on anything, but if there is an earplug anywhere in the house she will find it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> Frodo always licks my legs 'dry' when I get out of the shower. The minute he hears me turn off the water, he races down the hall and dives into the shower with me!


Bailey does the same thing, she sits in the bathroom and waits for me... She likes to lick ears and she will nibble on my neck... And she lovvvves balls! Ha...


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh another weird thing Lilo loves - licking my guitars!! My electric one in particular. She's done that since the day we brought her home. I was trying to play while sitting on the bed earlier and she was so excited trying to lick the strings and there was no stopping her!



Angel1210 said:


> When I make their cookies, Angel will wait in his spot until they come out of the oven, then sits and stares at them until they are cool enough to eat! Then all day if he hears a "ding" sound, like a timer, he comes running to see if it is for him!


Awww that's so cute, I can just imagine him sitting there waiting. 



StellasParents said:


> Our Stella eats earplugs. She doesn't eat anything else off the floor or really even chew on anything, but if there is an earplug anywhere in the house she will find it.


My previous chihuahua Coco loved earplugs/earphones too, I don't know what it is about them. She played with them, tossing them up in the air without ever breaking them. lol


----------



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Angel1210 said:


> When I make their cookies, Angel will wait in his spot until they come out of the oven, then sits and stares at them until they are cool enough to eat! Then all day if he hears a "ding" sound, like a timer, he comes running to see if it is for him!


That's so cool! How do you make dog cookies?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellie's mom said:


> That's so cool! How do you make dog cookies?


I get my recipes on line. They are so simple! It's mostly whole wheat flour, eggs, oil, corn meal, or oatmeal. Then you can add cheese, cooked bacon pieces, peanut butter, almost anything! I really like making them because I am paranoid about Angel becoming obese! He is always looking for food!! He will eat til his belly pops!! So, I roll the dough very thin, then cut shapes or just rectangles, bake them, and they don't get a whole lot of calories at once! I also roll some of it real thin like potato chips (hahaha) then cut into squares with a pizza cutter! If you cut it on parchment paper then you can just put it on a cookie sheet, bake as is and then break them apart when they are done!

Try some! It's cool! And the dogs really love them!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> I get my recipes on line. They are so simple! It's mostly whole wheat flour, eggs, oil, corn meal, or oatmeal. Then you can add cheese, cooked bacon pieces, peanut butter, almost anything! I really like making them because I am paranoid about Angel becoming obese! He is always looking for food!! He will eat til his belly pops!! So, I roll the dough very thin, then cut shapes or just rectangles, bake them, and they don't get a whole lot of calories at once! I also roll some of it real thin like potato chips (hahaha) then cut into squares with a pizza cutter! If you cut it on parchment paper then you can just put it on a cookie sheet, bake as is and then break them apart when they are done!
> 
> Try some! It's cool! And the dogs really love them!


That's a great idea, you're making me want to bake dog cookies now. I bet Lilo would love it!! I might make them suitable for both of us so I can have some too... Maybe with oat flour and banana to sweeten them instead of sugar. Yep I'm off to bake.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah! Angel will actually sit in the kitchen while I mix them up! haha


----------

